# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > آموزش: فیلم آموزش angular به زبان فارسی

## mr.rahmani

بالا بردن سرعت وب با انگولار حتما فیلم رو ببیند
انگولار - Angular چیست؟
انگولار یک کتابخانه Open Source  می باشد که توسط تیمی در Google  نوشته شده است که بهترین انتخاب  ها را در اختیار ما می گذارد.
حتما با برنامه های تک صفحه ای یا single -  page - application ها اشنایی دارید، این فریمورک برای پیاده سازی چنین برنامه هایی بسیار مفید است. فریمورک     AngularJS بخوبی معماری MVC را در سطح کلاینت پیاده سازی می کند ، که باعث ساده تر شدن توسعه و خطایابی برنامه های تحت وب می شود.  انگولار از Html , Css , JavaScript استفاده می کند  و نقص های انها را برطرف می کند. انگولار برای طراحی وب اپلیکیشن هایی با محتوای داینامیک بسیار مفید است .
انگولار از ارتباطات Ajax  برای ارتباط با سرور استفاده می کند در نتیجه شما میتوانید با سرور تبادل اطلاعات داشته باشید این داده ها به صورت اشیاء ساده جاوا اسکریپتی ذخیره میشوند ، بنابراین نیاز نیست هیچ فراخوانی مخصوصی جهت بروزرسانی داده ها انجام دهید.

 دانلود

----------


## imanbayat

لطفا لینک را اصلاح کنید. ممنون :تشویق: 
لطفا یک لینک کمکی مثل picofile هم بزارید ممنون میشیم. همه دسترسی به اون سایت را ندارند! :افسرده:  (مث خودم :ناراحت: )

----------

